# Useful app for the shop



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

We find more and more uses in the shop for smart phones. For example, calculating fractions no longer gives me a headache since discovering this free app: Fraction Calculator Plus from Digitalchemy. Type in fractions just like you'd write them, and it gives a fractional total, and includes the decimal equivalent! What apps are you finding useful for the shop?


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow...I am impressed. I've wanted something like this for a long time. Thanks for posting. richg99


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> We find more and more uses in the shop for smart phones. For example, calculating fractions no longer gives me a headache since discovering this free app: Fraction Calculator Plus from Digitalchemy. Type in fractions just like you'd write them, and it gives a fractional total, and includes the decimal equivalent! What apps are you finding useful for the shop?


The one app I get the most use from is called "Handyman Calculator" by Kalyani. It seriously has every calculator for any use known to man to include ones I've never heard of. Also has a fraction one like the one you list. Pretty cool what they come up with these days.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I added Handyman Calculator onto my 'droid. It almost has too many formulas for me to get my head around. Ha Ha . Thanks for the suggestion.

richg99


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> It almost has too many formulas for me to get my head around.


Agreed. lol


----------

